# ipad apps



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

Wa wondering if anyone uses an ipad for estimates and what apps the recommend for painting.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I use Numbers (excel) on the ipad 2.

Created sheets with everything I need. I walk through a place and enter the information and it generates a price.

I fine tune it when I get home.

I also take pics with the ipad as I walk around so that I have more reference.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Also as a mobile portfolio. It shows pictures well. The camera on it is seriously lacking, but the display capabilities are crystal clear. It's not an all in one tool, yet.


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

good thinking.:thumbsup:


----------

